# Suspected pre term labour at 30 weeks



## jayjay33

Hi all

Dont know if this is the right place to put this but needed to be able to write down what has happened this week. I went to hospital on monday night as had a small amount of bleeding plus slight period pains (30 weeks and 1) and expected to be sent home as this is third bout of bleeding since being pregnant. They however checked my cervix and said it was just 16mm in length and labour was likely immiment, potentially that night. They had special care down to see me whilst I was given steroids and put on a drop to stop any potential contractions. It was the most scary experience of my life. I know people have had babies alot earlier than this but having carried one baby to term already, it just never entered my head it could happen. I have been discharged today as contractions died down but they have not examined me since early hours tuesday morning so I am non the wiser about what is happening down there. I feel like I am walkiing on egg shells about what my body is doing, particuarly as i was mostly unaware that anything was happening except for tiny bit of blood on monday. They have said it could still happen any day or I could carry full term, they just dont know. I have a 2 year old(has was only 2 on sunday as well!) so things are not easy. I have been signed off work for a week and just hoping I can keep carrying baby for now. Has anyone experienced this or similar? I dont know how likely it is I will have an early baby and obviously no one can tell me but I will certainly be getting things ready for baby this weekend just in case. 

Thanks for reading, I think i needed to put my experiences down somewhere and see if anyone has gone through similar and how their babies have been at this stage. I know very little about premature babies and the affects on them coming at this stage. Thanks again xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Hi,
Not really able to give much advice as when I went into labour it was extremely quick and no stopping it possible but maybe I can reassure you that 30 weeks seems to be the magic number so you are past that and having had steroids if you do deliver early your baby is likely to do just fine. In terms of preparations if you do deliver in the imminent future your LO will be in hospital for a few weeks so you don't need to do much in the way of prep! I literally got to the hospital at 11.45pm and had delivered in less than 2 hours later. The hospital gave me stuff to have a shower and I didn't need a bag as such. I went home the next day anyway - I wanted to be in my own bed. In terms of my baby I just took in some cotton wool balls, nappies and a blanket the next time I went in.
Just try to take it easy is my best advice - I think stressing out is a potential cause of pre-term labour so try to relax xx


----------



## jayjay33

Thanks for your message-sorry for delay. I have done nothing but sleep since getting home. I am trying not to stress out and your message has helped me feel better so thanks alot. I just wish i could stop anaysing every pain or twinge as its driving me insane. I think deep down i know baby will be ok even if they come now but cannot comprehend special care and all that it involves whilst having a 2 year old to think about as well. Im praying it does not come to that but have everything crossed. I feel sick at thought of going back to work next week as I know I just wont be able to concentrate. THanks for info on what to take in as well-u feel so clueless dont you about what to expect!


----------



## toothfairyx

Can't you be signed off work or are you self-employed? If you are also going to Liverpool women's hospital I think you are in safe hands x


----------



## crystal09

i first went into the hospital at 31 weeks with severe bleeding (lots and lots of it). The doc ended up giving me the steroid shots to mature babys lungs as well as i had to stay there for the longest five days of my life. i got sent home and ended up being home for one night before it happened again. i went back into the hospital for another 3 nights. I am back at home now and am 34 weeks as of tomorrow (sunday). they did say however that baby can come at any time now and just be prepared in case it happens. ugh! i know exactly what u mean by if feels as though u are walking on egg shells. I wake up every morning wondering "if this will be the day". I pray it doesnt happen for a few weeks yet. I hope all goes well for you and baby stays put for a few more weeks.


----------



## jayjay33

Hi Crystal so sorry to hear you are feeling the same way, its just awful isnt it. You analyse every symptom dont you thinking is this it. I pray your baby stays in for as long as possible. Yeah i am going the liverpool women's and feel blessed that I live so close to such an amazing hospital. I could get signed off till the end but why is it you feel guilty for being off work?! I have so much to do in work before i had planned on finishing and I know in grand scheme of things, it should be irrelevant. Im a social worker and i always feel like im letting people down if im not in! I need to switch off more!! Still having occasional cramping down below and sort of peachy coloured discharge on my pads but nothing when i actually wipe. God knows what is going on!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi,

I've had 4 preemie's and the best advice I can give you is rest, also keep stress down as much as possible. is there no chance at all you can get signed off work? xx


----------



## jayjay33

Mumof42009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had 4 preemie's and the best advice I can give you is rest, also keep stress down as much as possible. is there no chance at all you can get signed off work? xx

Hi yeah i could get signed off work no problem, im sure given whats happened the dr wouldnt hesitate but its me feeling guilty. Would your advice be to get signed off work given what you have experienced? I was told to rest but continue as normal so was unsure how much staying off work would help, it woudl mean being signed off for just a further 3 weeks so in grand scheme of things aint that great, i just dont like leaving like that if u know what i mean.....


----------

